
Logitech’s Light-Powered Keyboard - ttunguz
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/11/as-wireless-as-it-gets-logitechs-light-powered-keyboard/
======
jobu
Fantastic idea! Now all I need is a motion charged mouse.

------
ax0n
This thing would never get charged in my never-more-than-very-dimly-lit home
office.

~~~
daok
It hold its power for 3 months. You should be ok.

